# Lodging money via ATM



## Timbuk2 (13 Sep 2009)

I always thought ATMs were purely for withdrawing money and that they could not be used to lodge money. However, I was withdrawing money in an ATM in the UK two weeks ago and the ATM I was using (I think it was a NatWest) could lodge money as well (obviously not for me, but for NatWest customers).

Are there any ATMs in Ireland that are able to lodge money into your account? Would be very handy considering the ridiculous opening times of banks (as when I get off work, they are closed). I'm with Ulster Bank btw.


----------



## Towger (13 Sep 2009)

There were in the early days...


----------



## Maverick.ie (13 Sep 2009)

You can certainly lodge money through an AIB atm as I do it all the time, dunno when I last actually stood in the Bank. So I presume you can do it with all the others, when you enter your card in future look at the menu.


----------



## markpb (14 Sep 2009)

BoI in Whitehall used to have a quick lodge facility for their customers. You had to collect the lodgement slips and envelops from them but it was very handy after that. Haven't used it for years so I don't know if it's still there.


----------



## MANTO (14 Sep 2009)

PTSB have a quick lodge ATM in their O'Connell St branch in Dublin, quite handy.


----------



## DublinTexas (14 Sep 2009)

I actualy like the PTSB Machines in the branches as you can lodge cash and checks in it without the need for envelopes.

If you lodge checks, it even gives you mini formated copy of the actualy check you lodged.

In other countries you can lodge cash or checks for years now via self service machines, we are just a little behind.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Sep 2009)

Timbuk2 said:


> Would be very handy considering the ridiculous opening times of banks (as when I get off work, they are closed). I'm with Ulster Bank btw.


 
I live in Dublin and my branch is in Dundalk. Haven't set foot in that branch in over 20 years. Why should not being able to get to your branch be an issue ?


----------



## N00063737 (18 Feb 2011)

*Where can I find these ATMS?*

Hi, I have seen the ATM's at permanent tsb, but as I am an AIB customer, I was wondering, where is there an AIB atm that you can lodge money, or does anyone know if the other banks provide this facilty?


----------



## DingDing (21 Feb 2011)

I would have lodged cheques to banks through their letterboxes for years with no problems.


----------

